# Badger Brew



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Badger Brew is a community cafe located in the heart of Rice Lake, Wisconsin. Owned by two seasoned veterans in the coffee world both bringing different talents to the arena. Our menu* includes numerous fresh, local and organic items including baked goods made in house, salads and sandwiches featuring fresh local vegetables, cheeses, and meats. As for our coffees,* we feature roasters such as Big Water Roasters from Bayfield, Just Coffee from Madison, Flamenco from Minneapolis, and Alakef&#8230;

More...


----------

